

Ask HN: What are good services that provide bank account tokenization - alexdev

I'm working on a project where one of my tasks is providing payouts to service providers. The methods of payment I'd like to offer are (1) Paypal (using Paypal's Mass Pay API) and (2) direct deposit to a provider's bank account using ACH transfer. Ideally, though, for liability reasons I would prefer not having to store the bank account info directly. Can anyone recommend services that provide a "bank account info vault" where I would just use a token to make the direct deposit? So far I've looked into Dwolla and Balanced Payments, but it seems like neither of these solutions allow data portability - that is, if I decided to use a different provider I wouldn't have access to transfer over the bank account data.<p>Thanks
======
mahmoudimus
Hi AlexDev,

I work for Balanced. We most certainly allow data portability.

Where did you read that we didn't?

We'll update our FAQ with this.

Reach out if you have any issues - via my email in my profile.

Hope I can be of help.

Mahmoud

